# 1995 Exam Documentation



## AR2728 (Oct 14, 2010)

Will someone please clarify.  Our office has always used 1997 guidelines, but I believe for some of our physicians/specialities it may be more beneficial to use 1995. 

On the exam portion.  Is each body area counted separately as a system, or do you get one  for all body areas?  Also for comprehensive level can you consider a body area to count as musculoskeletal for organ system?


----------



## jdibble (Oct 19, 2010)

For 95 guidelines you can either count body areas or systems.  You can't combine them together, however you can interchange then.  In other words, if the documentation shows an exam of the abdomen, you would either count that as 1 body area under abdomen, or you would use it as GI under the systems.  As far as considering a body area for musculoskeletal, if the documentation under the extemeties refers to something in regards to musculoskeletal, such as range of motion, then you could use musculoskeletal. If under extremities it refers to pulses then that would be under cardiovascular.  

I use the body systems for 95 guidelines as it is easier to get to 8 systems for a comprehensive level.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 19, 2010)

*1995 guidelines*

The 1995 guidelines identify 12 organ systems - For a comprehensive exam, you *MUST document examination *of at least 8 of these systems:
1. Consitutional
2. Eyes
3. Ears, Nose, Mouth, Throat
4. Cardiovascular
5. Respiratory
6. Gastrointestinal
7. Genitourinary
8. Musculoskeletal
9. Skin
10. Neurologic
11. Psychiatric
12. Hematologic / Lymphatic / Immunological

You cannot use body areas for a comprehensive exam under the 1995 guidelines. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

